# What is your job/career?



## john doe.

I’ve been a service plumber for the last twelve years. Other jobs I’ve had are, dishwasher (@ 1.65 hour- first job), hospital laundry sorter (yes gross stuff, blood, piss ect.) Air Force Security Policeman and Spec Op’s marksman), fast food worker and professional picture framer to name a few.


----------



## kansas_plainsman

Valet to horses


----------



## js

Full time musician (Guitar)

Also do some astronomy related work on the side at a local college...


----------



## Mike Barham

Full-time soldier right now. Mainly I do logistics and armorer work, with the occasional "side trip."

On the civilian side, I am a jack of all trades at Galco Gunleather, doing everything from supervising customer service to trade shows to R&D to marketing to copywriting to (God help me) catalog modeling.


----------



## drummin man 627

I've been a working musician all of my adult life. For 20 years, I operated, then owned a small music teaching studio in N.J. I moved to Fl in 2002 to help care for my dad (now 98). I have day shift, my brother has night shift. 
Currently, nights I work in a blues band with well known bluesman , James Peterson, although usually only on weekends. ("Just gimmie da back beat, none of that fancy stuff".)


----------



## VegasEgo

Im only 22 and have a lot of job experiance..
I was a supervisor for Best Buy in computer
Spervisor of Footwear for Dick Sportings Good
Electrical Engineering Assitant
Stripper
BellMan at Luxor right now

Career?- Hoepfully in LE, whether its local poilce, FBI or something along those lines.




P.S.- Just joking about the stripper part


----------



## Baldy

I was a truck driver for about 20yrs, then a bus driver for about 10yrs. Now I am laid up, old and grumpy.


----------



## JimmySays

Marine 8 years.
Aircraft Mechanic 6 years.
AT&T Comm. Tech 12 years.
Undecided on what I want to do when I grow up. :mrgreen:


----------



## Old goat

construction trash(old joke)
build schools mostly, Proj. Supt.


----------



## FallGuy

Great topic! Makes me reminisce about some good times. I have wore many hats:

Loss Prevention Specialist
Bail Enforcement Agent
Head of Physical Security
National Project Manager (For Security Firm)

My favorite though is my current job. I own a company that conducts Background Investigations. Working for yourself is a enlightening experience and I could never work for anyone else again.


----------



## Shipwreck

Done a lot of things prev. Worked as a juvenile detention officer in college, was a Driving Instructor in college, worked at my college's campus police, worked loss prevention for years, and have been a probation officer for almost 7 years now.


----------



## Anxiety.

When I was in high school I washed cars, and planted trees in the summer. Did body work for a few years after that. Now am a manager at a paint store.


----------



## Old Padawan

I work for Galco International. I answer phones mainly. Prior to that I worked for USAA as an insurance agent and prior to that I worked for Discover Card in customer service.


----------



## tony pasley

now security tech. been many things mostly a pro. corperate peeping tom.


----------



## P97

Semi-Retired Bookkeeper/Rancher.


----------



## SuckLead

Gun sales.


----------



## tgrogan

Well, since most everyone listed all their jobs, here are mine:

Bag Boy (Grocery Store) - High School
Wal-Mart (Stockman, bicycle putter togetherer)
Air Force (failed attempt at Morse Code QSA IMI K, Imagery Analyst)
TN Air Nat Guard (Intel Spec) / Wal-Mart again (Electronics Dept Mngr)
MD Air Nat Guard (Intel Spec)/ Computer Security (Fed Contractor)
Information Assurance (fancy name for computer security) (DoD, FBI, CIA/NSA, Fed Contractor)

Oh yeah, I forgot that I also used to give out lucky change at Fitzgerald's Casino in Tunica County Mississippi. But I was also living in a closet on the Guard Base so I probably just blacked all that out. :smt022


----------



## Snowman

In high school I worked at a few retail places stocking shelves, etc. My grandfather owns a furniture frame shop, so I spent my summers there.

With a freshly minted nuclear engineering degree, I'm now a reactor engineer at a nuclear plant near home and absolutely love my job. And yes, I glow in the dark. :mrgreen:


----------



## propellerhead

It's interesting to see we come from all walks of life. Me....

USAF cruise missile maintenance
USAF computer programmer
Now, software engineering in a defense companies making kickass fighters for the US/UK and other allies


----------



## hargroder

After college I was an insurance agent for three years (hated being cooped up in a office and too much paperwork). My father was in the used car business and was retiring and gave the business to me. For the last 17 years I have been a used car dealer and have loved every minute of it. I know some used car dealers have bad reputations, but I hope I am not one of them. I live by the "golden rule"-- do unto others as you would have them do to you. By the way, when I was in college I worked for my fathers Marble and granite business---I dug graves and buried the dead--That taught me that I would rather push a pen instead of a shovel!


----------



## john doe.

hargroder said:


> After college I was an insurance agent for three years (hated being cooped up in a office and too much paperwork). My father was in the used car business and was retiring and gave the business to me. For the last 17 years I have been a used car dealer and have loved every minute of it. I know some used car dealers have bad reputations, but I hope I am not one of them. I live by the "golden rule"-- do unto others as you would have them do to you. By the way, when I was in college I worked for my fathers Marble and granite business---I dug graves and buried the dead--That taught me that I would rather push a pen instead of a shovel!


One of my best friends is a car salesman so not all of ya are bad.


----------



## polyguy

High School- parents would'nt let me work.
College- student assitant in CCTV(closed circuit tv) dept.
College-YMCA
Now I'm a Building Inspector.
And in summer of 08 I'm resigning to focus on my own co. I agree with the other guy, working for yourself/owning your own biz is an enlightening expirience alright...


----------



## bruce333

Right now, I work in Product Development at a heavy equipment manufacturer.

Previously:
full time
Aircraft Mechanic (American Eagle, Peidmont, Qantas)
Air Dept. Supervisor at UPS
Production Supervisor at WIS International

part time
photo processing (at 2 different Companys at the same time)
parts runner for a motorcycle shop
bag boy and night stocker at 2 different grocery stores
summer job at the pineapple processing plant on Maui
general labor at: an orchid nursery
recording studio
hobby shop


----------



## Wandering Man

I'm self-employed and love it.

I listen to people, mostly. 

Every once in a while I go "um hum" 

And then people pay me money.

WM


----------



## 3Reds

I taught high school business and economics for 16 years. Now I am the office and business manager for Wandering Man. 

The school district paid me much better. :smt043

3Reds


----------



## john doe.

Wandering Man said:


> I'm self-employed and love it.
> 
> I listen to people, mostly.
> 
> Every once in a while I go "um hum"
> 
> And then people pay me money.
> 
> WM


You have any openings?:mrgreen:


----------



## Wandering Man

tnoisaw said:


> You have any openings?:mrgreen:


"hmmm ... can you tell me more?"

That'll be $130, please.

WM


----------



## Guest

I just wait for the 3rd of each month and wait for my Gov.(PO) check to fill my account.


----------



## OJ

Spent the first 15 years of my life before I learned there were other ways of earning a living besides being a cowboy. Turned 17 in 1943, enlisted a Aviation Cadet, West Point in 1945, decided med school was more for me, signed up as Battalion Surgeon for Marine unit 1950 (knowing they couldn't fight another war without me), spent 5 years training to be a surgeon - which I was for nearly 40 years.

Now retired as:
Cowboy
Commercial Pilot
Surgeon

And active as
Big dog owner/trainer
Motorcyclist & mechanic (amateur)
Gun enthusiast - shooter & collector

:smt1099:smt023


----------



## TOF

Wandering Man said:


> I'm self-employed and love it.
> 
> I listen to people, mostly.
> 
> Every once in a while I go "um hum"
> 
> And then people pay me money.
> 
> WM


If I had to go to work again I would want your Job WM.

I started out in my Uncles Auto Wrecking yard. Joined the Navy and became an Electronic Tech. Progressed from there to Equipment Development Manager for a Semiconductor manufacturing operation.

Got tired of all of it so moved to the mountains where I am now a professional procrastinator (retired) that shoots off his mouth and guns on a regular basis.:mrgreen:

:smt1099


----------



## Nitesiter

Professional Geek! 

IT Director for a group of schools... 

Dave Presley
Nitesiters


----------



## Todd

I've done a lot. 

Retail
Yellow Page Ad Sales (lasted 3 weeks)
Sales Policy Analyst
IT Technician
Personal Trainer
Realtor

After much hemming and hawing and discussion with the wife, I gave up the real estate thing three weeks ago to go back to being what I am clearly best suited for at this point in my life; being a Stay At Home Dad with my 4 year old (soon to be 5) and 5 month old. The pay sucks, but it is by far the most rewarding "career" I ever have had. 

When the baby is older in a couple years, I'd like to pursue some sort of career in law enforcement, since that is what my degree is in.


----------



## Rustycompass

*Working for the State ...*

FDLE Law Enforcement Agency ~ Duty Officer on the Police / Security team @ a large complex of State buildings.
~ hoping to secure a slot onboard a K-9 unit in the future with my current or another agency.


----------



## K Bob

My first job at the age of 14 lumber yard
14 year olds should not be allowed to drive
fork trucks.(believe me)

Out of high school went to work at a refinery
and thats where I'm still at.
I believe crude oil was around seven dollars a barrel
at the time.


----------



## tbay

golf course superintendent

t


----------



## astrogus

I'm 38, I've owned a fitness equipment service company for 6 years, before that i was a psychiatric counselor for many years. Interesting thread.


----------



## nboles1215

*good thread...*

it's always neat to hear what other people's careers are, that share the same interest as you. I am a national sales manager for a company in the golf industry.


----------



## PanaDP

I'm a film camera assistant in Hollywood. I keep the cameras fed and happy and keep the movie in focus.

Past jobs i high school and college include hardware store clerk, short order cook, and butcher.


----------



## Dr.K

High School - bowling ally mechanic, cook

College - Atheletic tutor (english), Supplemental Instructor (Chemistry 101), Head lab technician at an environmental laboratory, Pharmacy Intern, tutored High school kids on the side for BIG BUCKS!.

Post College - Pharmacist, run the family store. Dad is semi retired and only works from about 11am - 1pm.


----------



## OJ

I talk to dogs -










:smt1099


----------



## RightTurnClyde

*wow*



OJ said:


> I talk to dogs -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :smt1099


Holy God, those are big dogs! Mastiffs?


----------



## RightTurnClyde

*Full time Geek*

Misc Jobs through High School and College:

Computer tester/builder
Car Parts delivery

Then after I got a degree in music I made a half-hearted attempt to make it as a musician but I soon discovered that money comes in handy. Then:

Warehouse Manager for Music Store
Brief Stint as a Sound Editing Intern at George Lucas' Ranch
Temp Warehouse guy for Video Store
Engineering Assistant for a telecom company
Data Processor for Direct Marketing company

Now: Data Processing Analyst/All around Database Geek


----------



## JeffWard

- Landscaping (summers) through HS and College
- Mechanical /Aero Engineering Degreee
- Air Force Officer (Acquisitions for USAF Launch Systems and Ranges 93-97
- Independant Fitness/Nutritional Consultant/Trainer 97-03 (self empl)
- Orlando Real Estate Boom Leach 03-07 (self empl)
- Just started as a "hired gun" gym memberships consultant (sales) for Lifestyle Family Fitness. I'm moving from "Pre-Sale" gym to "Pre-Sale" gym, selling memberships, setting up corp partnerships, etc...

JeffWard


----------



## OJ

RightTurnClyde said:


> Holy God, those are big dogs! Mastiffs?


Yep - they are Mastiffs - littermates yet - three years old.

Big brother fawn Charley weighs in at 202# as of two weeks ago -

And, while little sister brindle Katie looks smaller and more feminine than macho big bro - she weighed in at only 199# -










For reference, this is how they looked when we got them at eleven weeks old and 30#










We showed Mastiffs in the past but retired from that and just obedience train them and enjoy them. These are the largest ones we've ever owned.

:smt1099


----------



## falshman70

OJ said:


> I talk to dogs -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :smt1099


You must be talking dirty to the blond, OJ. :mrgreen:

I've been in telecom finance in one capacity or another for over 30 years. For the last 10 years I've run a small marketing group for a utility lender and like Mike at Galco, do any other market-oriented things that need doing - creating ad campaigns, public speaking, etc. It's been a great career with lots of domestic travel to nice places, but I can see a light at the end of the tunnel.............which looks a lot like being in coastal SC playing golf and shooting guns.


----------



## Rustycompass

*cool pups OJ ...*



OJ said:


> These are the largest ones we've ever owned.
> 
> :smt1099


thats awesome, what a couple of bruisers.... :mrgreen:

@ 202# & 199# ... yall must have one heck of a feed bill... wow.


----------



## OJ

Lowdrift said:


> thats awesome, what a couple of bruisers.... :mrgreen:
> 
> @ 202# & 199# ... yall must have one heck of a feed bill... wow.


Actually, they ate a lot while growing but now eat about as much as the average Lab - 48# dry food per month or a little more. They earn their keep:smt023

All our neighbors know them by name - even if they don't know mine!

:smt1099


----------



## Conclusive

Full time Drugs/ Vice detective, part time SWAT Team member. Been there since 1994.

Nothing like getting paid to buy crack then ram the door in.:mrgreen:


----------



## john doe.

Todd said:


> I've done a lot.
> 
> Retail
> Yellow Page Ad Sales (lasted 3 weeks)
> Sales Policy Analyst
> IT Technician
> Personal Trainer
> Realtor
> 
> After much hemming and hawing and discussion with the wife, I gave up the real estate thing three weeks ago to go back to being what I am clearly best suited for at this point in my life; being a Stay At Home Dad with my 4 year old (soon to be 5) and 5 month old. The pay sucks, but it is by far the most rewarding "career" I ever have had.
> 
> When the baby is older in a couple years, I'd like to pursue some sort of career in law enforcement, since that is what my degree is in.


Hey, that's not a bad gig. It can be hard on the ol' male ego at times but can be very rewarding. I did it for five year when my oldest two who are adults now, were infants. Yep, I changed diapers and even used cloth ones.


----------



## cupsz71

Televison photographer/director for the past 11 yrs. :smt023 
Also been - pt mechanic/gas station supervisor/ auto detailing/ night security w/big stupid dog as sidekick / Prep mgr. at GM Dealer.....the list gets wasy too long.......:smt033


----------



## hopper810

done a lot of different things. fram and ranch work,oil field,prison guard here in tx.right now i'm a maint. man at a church camp.been here 6 years,i love it,hardly do the same thing two days in a row. :smt119


----------



## Dynamik1

*PM*

Global Project Manager for a manufacturing company.
Most of my adult life I have been focused on improving US manufacturers with software applications (ERP).

Buy US Made!


----------



## nacnac

Customer Systems Technician
that's a fancy name they give us for being a repairman (at&t)


----------



## Doogy

I engineer high-end integrated electronic security platforms for financial institutions and Fortune 1000 companies.


----------



## Wiseguy Paulie

Hydrographic Surveyor From 04to Present, Chemical Operator, Plastics Manufactiring.


----------



## cncguns

Welder / Fabricator

As a side line I have a small machine shop in the garage where I dabble in gunsmithing...


----------



## Ricks2524

After the military( USMC), I drove a truck for a while, been a firefighter for last 20 years. For the past 4 years I've been in Fire Prevention with code enforcement. Also do fire investigations for my department and the county


----------



## rfawcs

Retired from the Navy in 1989 after 20; worked as an acoustic analyst for ONI since.


----------



## Guest

I was a Controller/Business Manager for 32+ years. Now I'm a retired old [email protected]


----------



## jwkimber45

Construction Superintendant
I also own a decoy carving shop & a hunting & retriever training supply business.


----------



## Dsig1

I'm currently in charge of purchasing for the largest market research company in the world. I have previously been a purchasing consultant for many fortune 500 companies such as Avaya, Kimberly Clark, Goodyear, Palm, Hasbro and others. Sitting in front of a computer most of the day, in an office isn't my idea of fun so, seeing as I live in a gun friendly state, I decided to take up shooting as a hobby. Now, I sneak out to gun shops at lunch time or hit the range right after work. It helps to unwind and refocus on something other than work.

I love spending other people's money. Actually I love showing them how to spend it more wisely.


----------



## Charlie

I'm a little late gettin' in on this thread but as some already know I'm a soon to be retired secondary school administrator (January 31, 08). I grew up in the construction industry and have 10+ years (owned my own company) in commercial construction in Central Texas but also have 29 years in the education business. Thirteen years as a secondary school adiminstrator in the principal business as well as several years as a director of a disciplinary alternative school. All quite interesting but I will be going back into the construction business after my retirement from public school. Oh joy!!!! :mrgreen:


----------



## dwhite53

What a great thread. It makes me feel better about my tax money when I see people go into the armed forces and really make something of themselves. What a diverse group of individuals.


I'm a factory rep for one of the largest tungsten carbide tooling manufacturers. Been doing this for 10 years.

Previously was a Manufacturing Engineer for a steam valve manufacturer where I had started as a machine operator in 1987. Great work. Interesting, challenging, and educational.

Worked 2 years for Clevite Seals before the valve gig.

4 years working on air compressors for a petroleum handling equipment company before Clevite.

Various hotel, convenience store, and restaurant gigs before air compressors.

All the Best,
D. White


----------



## kenn

*I make pretty.*

This is cool. We have a really diverse group.

In high-school, I used to make pizza for Sbarro's.last 12
In college (University of North Texas), I worked in the ceramics dept as a lab assistant, I handed out change at an arcade, worked as a flux-shoveling welding assistant, and then at a Kinko's.

I have worked as a designer for the last 12 yrs. The last 10 as a web-designer. I am currently the Interactive Art Director for an ad agency in Plano. Check out my portfolio here:

http://www.kennleuzinger.com


----------



## john doe.

I've changed careers lately. I was a service plumber and now I'm the service manager for a coffee/espresso machine reapir shop. We go all over the state of Montana for jobs. It's anice change. Now more head in a nasty toilet.


----------



## Wandering Man

tnoisaw said:


> I've changed careers lately. I was a service plumber and now I'm the service manager for a coffee/espresso machine reapir shop. We go all over the state of Montana for jobs. It's anice change. Now more head in a nasty toilet.


I bet your dog is disappointed in you. :mrgreen:

Congrats on your step up out of the sewers of Montana. :smt023

WM


----------



## MLB

I design buildings, bridges, and the occasional roller coaster. Now how much fun is that?! Ok, mostly dull strip malls and big box retail buildings, but now and then we get a gem.


----------



## Bisley

Land surveyor for about thirty years, now mostly computer mapping.


----------



## tekhead1219

Controls engineer working on drilling rigs presently. 40 years in the electrical/controls field.


----------



## Willy D

Been turning wrenches as a diesel mechanic for the last 22 years...Worked various truck shops..Been employed with FedEx since 1991...Last 8 years I have been the sole technician at a small station (35 trucks) of pick up and delivery vehicles...

Part time musician...play drums in a cover band about 2-3 weekends a month..Been playing for about 30 years..

Willy


----------



## kev74

Now, I'm a stay at home dad - the pay stinks but I love going to work. :smt023 I take the occasional side job when the timing and $$$ is right. 

Previously, I was a lab manager doing metals analysis - first for a precious metals recovery & refining company, then for a zinc and aluminum alloy manufacturer. Before that, I did engineering and materials testing work.


----------



## unpecador

Operations Manager (APICS CPIM)


----------



## xjclassic

I have spent most of my life in sales and management. Did a short stint in logistics planning. I am now back in college finishing up another degree in Physics.


----------



## tschmittel

I've been a union carpenter for the last 11 years.


----------



## JustRick

Fun thread...

Currently head of product management for a software company. Formerly, I've done marketing, sales, business development, software development, and tech consulting. I started my working life directing traffic in a swap meet parking lot in Costa Mesa, bagging groceries at Albertson's, and then five years as a salesman at Radio Shack (back when Charles Tandy was still alive).


----------



## nelskc

Throughout school and college I did a lot of random jobs; including selling guns for a couple years. Now a few years out of college I work in the financial industry as an advisor out of Tempe, AZ. Love the job, even in these tougher times, its great working with people towards their goals.


----------



## DevilsJohnson

TOF said:


> If I had to go to work again I would want your Job WM.
> 
> I started out in my Uncles Auto Wrecking yard. Joined the Navy and became an Electronic Tech. Progressed from there to Equipment Development Manager for a Semiconductor manufacturing operation.
> 
> Got tired of all of it so moved to the mountains where I am now a professional procrastinator (retired) that shoots off his mouth and guns on a regular basis.:mrgreen:
> 
> :smt1099


Sounds like a good job you got there now pard.

Me, I trashed my back a few years ago so I become self employed building computers..Mostly gaming boxes for spoon fed poor little rich kids. It allows me to work at a pace that my busted up spine will let me. I also refurb older machines that I pick up here and there mostly to give to kids around this area that for whatever reason can't get one. It's kind of the deluded dreamer in me that hoped it will help them get through school and graduate. All that stuff and annoying people in web forums :smt082


----------



## Growler67

Air Traffic Controller in the Army for almost 8 years. Got out after the Gulf War (213 days in theater). Odd jobs until getting back into the field as a contractor at Fort Carson for 12 years. Now a DoD controller at Fort Lewis.


----------



## bps3040

Self employed in Swimming pool construction, service and maentenance. Also remodel houses, summer kitchens, and landscaping.


----------



## Ram Rod

State licensed electrician. Done construction and maintenance. Currently doing industrial maintenance for a large tool manufacturer. I work in the forge shop. We make your Craftsman hand tools starting with a solid steel billet. Several other brand name tools as well...mostly wrenches.


----------



## funkypunk97

Network Engineer slash computer technician......


----------



## Ptarmigan

I am a retired police officer now working in security management, a common place for old/damaged cops to go and die.


----------



## BeefyBeefo

Finished college this year, and currently in the middle of the testing process for law enforcement. 

-Jeff-


----------



## jmg

Always in the Portuguese Army since I was 19.
I´m 34 now.


----------



## niadhf

Service Manager for a Lumber and Building Material Supply company.
Have Been: 
Foreman
Carpenter
Grunt
Teacher
Bartender (sorta)
Fast Food clerk


----------



## truman565

As many have said this is a fun thread. Helps to give a little personality to all the screen names. 

Anyhow here is my list
- Paintball referee for Paintball ATL during middle school. Got into paintballing. Wanted to go every weekend. Dad said he couldn't afford it. I said I wanted to play, he said get a job:mrgreen:. So I asked for a job next time I was there. I was only 14 so they paid me in paintballs. Working to play.
-Worked at a dog kennel in HS. Scooping dog crap on a hot summers day is not fun.
- Worked at a local fresh produce market for the rest for HS and during a summer between college. Cool little corner place with an awesome boss. Still friends to this day.
-Just finished a Mechanical Engineering Co-op for Honda Manufacturing of Alabama. Spent a total of 3 semester in Engine Die Cast, Engine Machining, and Engine Assembly departments. Awesome experience.
- Currently just living the dream finishing out the rest of my degree in Mechanical Engineering.


----------



## H0LLYW00D

Im a full time motorcycle instructor, and whats better than getting paid to ride your bike. Getting paid winters off. :smt041


----------



## Steve2112

Currently, I'm a network administrator for the Army National Guard. I'm one of those lazy government employees everybody complains about. :mrgreen:

I did the same thing for the Air Force for a few years I don't call myself a network engineer, since I reserve that for people with engineering degrees. I started out majoring in engineering, then found out I stink at calculus, so I switched to history. Then I figured out my computer hobby would pay better than the history degree.


----------



## banjar

During high school grocery bagger, wash cars. After high school construction building roads, manufacturing, then truck driver for 17 years. Decided working was not my forte so went back to college. Opened a bait, tackle, gun, locksmith, and general fixit it shop. Wanted to eat so back to working as Electronic Engineer for major industrial sewing machine company. Now design electronic controls for major appliance company and repair sound systems, guitar amps etc and playing a little bluegrass.


----------



## Spartan

Design Engineer, Aerospace.


----------



## jimmy

High School - parents didn't let me work.
I washed dishes and worked as a bus boy in couple restaurants while in college
Graduated with Engineering degree and currently work as a structural engineer.


----------



## ProjectCamaro

I'm a bank manager. But unlike most banks we didn't do all the stupid lending and actually made quite a bit of money last year.
I'm in college as well at night, need to finish my MBA so I can make the big bucks.


----------



## gnet158

I work on the network side of IT (for now). Anything site to site, LAN/WAN connectivity. Started out on the PC side of things and worked my way up. A few of my past favorite jobs that didn’t pay much but were fun as hell were

Car Auction driver – I’d be the one that drove the car up to the auction line
Telemarketer for AT&T phone systems
Bag Boy at Lucky’s supermarkets
Gofer at Home Base


----------



## kenw

I've been a commercial photographer/graphic designer for about 30 years. I owned a commercial photo studio for about 10 years, and then the 2 regular clients who accounted for about 70% of my business went belly up within 6 months of each other.

I'm currently the Marketing Communications Manager for a small widget company, managing a dept. of one. Yeah, I get to do it all... photography, web design, print design, etc. I share an office with the Information Technology Manager, who also has a total of 0 people under him. It's fun and challenging, but I'd like to get back into a commercial photography studio situation. Widgets get boring.

Ken


----------



## rockon

Sales Team Leader for a very large Industrial equiptment supply company for 11 years.

Priors:
paperboy
roofer
beer distributor
bouncer


----------



## cncguns

I'm a welder, specializing in TIG. I've been welding about 8 years. Before this I worked in a machine shop that specialized in heavy truck, drums, rotors flywheels and rebuilding suspension parts and bake shoes.


----------



## buck32

International Courier
Disptacher
Supervisor
Manager
Corporate Trainer
Business Analyst
Laid off
Operations Manager


----------



## ProjectCamaro

Currently a Bank Manager but finishing up MBA so I can move up in the company.


Opps, I just realized I already posted in here. Mods, feel free to delete this post.


----------



## hardlife

Cable Guy for about 6 years now.

Past.

Loss Prevention/control. 3 years
Plant protection and physical security. 1 year
General Security 5 years
The usual teen dead end jobs.


----------



## mtlmgc

A recent career change finds me in the IT field. I was a welder for about 12 years before that doing repair and fab work on drill rigs and manufacturing trailers. Army during the Gulf War, after that lots of different jobs until I got into welding.


----------



## Tuefelhunden

Interesting old thread. Just discovered this section of the site. Ya I'm slow. Since I snooped and read what you all do I'll tell to. Currently I am a GM of Operations for a manufacturing company. Prior work experience in various sales mgmt and engineering support capacities in the truck manufacturing industry. Enlisted active duty 4.5 years USMC and before that general laborer part time trying to figure out what I wanted to do with my life. Not sure I've figured it all out yet but here I am just the same.


----------



## BigSkiff

I started out as an apprentice cabinet maker in 1967. Got my Master Cabinet Maker ticket in 1974. Opened a shop in the Chicago area in '74 and sold it in '95. Moved to Florida and went to work for Merillat Cabinets. I was a Division Manager for their factory store in N.E. Florida until the housing market crashed. Now I'm back in business as a broker selling cabinets in North Florida and S. Georgia. Any of you guys doing home repairs or building houses, (North Florida or S. GA) shoot me a PM. I can make you a better deal on cabinets than just about anybody!


----------



## firefighterwall

Graduated highschool and went straight into the military. Spent eight years in the military and went straight into the fire department. Working on my eighth year there now. Way better than the Army was.


----------



## TheManRSW

Computer and diagnostic technician for Mercedes Benz.


----------



## Chief_10Beers

Marines-6 years ( Radio Humper and was a Primary Marksman Instuctor ).

Radio and Television Broadcast Engineer- about 20 years.

Avionics Technician/Manager and A&P Mechanic- about 12 years ( Current ).

Can't wait to retire so I can shoot, ride my Bike and hang out in Motorcycle and Gun shops!:mrgreen:


----------



## oak1971

20 years doing research and development testing for auto safety and heat transfer technology. Now unemployed. I would like to be a DNR/Police officer next.


----------



## Oldman

*Getting by*

For 24 years was with Health, Security and Safety with a major worldwide company.

For the last 30+ years have owned a consulting firm doing crime and accident reconstruction along with safety advisory. Qualified as expert in the field, including firearm defect & safety, for law enforcement, insurance, courts and law firms.

The rate of pay is great but there are slow times. I get to see a lot of unusual incidents and make a lot of photos of things the avg person never sees. One of those things has been a man was recently at a shooting range. A person in the next stall was shooting a 44 mag with hot loads. A round hit a support bracket on the bullet trap and ricocheted back toward the stalls. The man in the stall next to the shooter was hit by this hot 44 mag bullet squarely between the eyes. The bullet penetrated the skin and lodged in his skull. Doctors at the hospital made a decision to leave the bullet in the skull since removal would have left a hole that would be difficult to cover succesfully. The photos of the injury were interesting to say the least.


----------



## clanger

OM- sounds like a very interesting line of work. 

Hmm.... goin' through life with 240gr between the eyes? Getting a headache just thinking about it. 

And now I know why folks line up behind me when I whip out my Alaskan. 
They aint curious, they're using my hide as cover!


----------



## bruce333

:smt165


----------



## von buck

drummin man 627 said:


> I've been a working musician all of my adult life. For 20 years, I operated, then owned a small music teaching studio in N.J. I moved to Fl in 2002 to help care for my dad (now 98). I have day shift, my brother has night shift.
> Currently, nights I work in a blues band with well known bluesman , James Peterson, although usually only on weekends. ("Just gimmie da back beat, none of that fancy stuff".)


I'm a bass player and have been on the road most of my adult life. Been on the road with a lot of blues guitarists, who are know for paying with the old guys. Been on the road with, Luther Johnson, Hubert Sumlin, Johnnies Copeland and Adams, Sam Lay and the list goes on.

About 5 years I became disabled and had to quit road work, so I went back to school. Now I'm a librarian. Still play weekends in a zydeco band. All our traveling, at the most is over night.

Now all I need is a MA, NJ, and NY permit

Andy


----------



## VAMarine

I worked in restaurants throughout high school, ended up as manager for a bit by the time I graduated, was still too young for that type of position and got fired, didn't want to stay in MI as almost the entire state relies on the auto industry, enlisted in the Marines in 1998 at 18, my MOS was 2841 which later became 2844, those are both ground radio technician billets. I'm not going to cover the various unit info etc, but I left active duty in '03 after one tour in Iraq, came home to MI and was a security guard in Detroit for about four months while looking for a radio job.

I landed a gig in Pennsylvania in Feb of '04 as a mobile radio installer and moved into field service of the radios and towers working PA, MD, and CT with the bulk of our customer base being Public Safety and larger utility providers. I later transferred to VA in Sep of '07 doing the same duties maintaining a regional radio system covering three counties as well as assisting in other areas of the state where we had customers.

After five years working with that outfit I started looking elsewhere and was approached by my current employer here in IA, I started here about a year ago. My current billet is Senior Technician and I mainly work on more specialized bench repair of electronic components and field work as needed, however I'm pretty much stuck in my dept until someone dies or retires, after that it will be back to field work 100% of the time which is good as I HATE bench work.

On the side I do NRA Basic/First Steps Pistol classes, but haven't been teaching since moving to Iowa but will probably get back into it here when the weather warms up.


----------



## falchunt

*hmmmmm lemme think....*

I am fairly young but I have a fairly....._diversified_ list of jobs.

I worked at Subway, a local grocery store, and cleaned sewers with my grandfather throughout high school.(for the most part all 3 at same time)
I worked in an auto parts factory, and the grocery store after I graduated hs.
I worked security at the G.E. Property in Fort Wayne, IN....(horrible job)
I was the help desk administrator for a large bank in Fort Wayne (first post-college job)
I then drove truck and worked at Radio Shack for a few years.
And for the past 3 years I have been working at an IT company, I build, break, and fix PC's :smt033, maintain and work on servers, and work the help desk for the local ISP.


----------



## kg333

Currently in college majoring in engineering. I'm working at one of the local student eateries to pay for books and such.

Previous jobs have included photo/electronics clerk at Meijer, working for the university IT group, and my favorite, library page for two years at my local library during high school.

KG


----------



## tropicmaster

Field Manager/VP of a large construction company here in NC.


----------



## dosborn

In High School I delivered pizza and worked in a couple of paint/body/collision shops. About 4 months after I graduated (1999), I went to work for a custom cabinet and molding shop. Started out sweeping the floor for $7 per hour. I am still here today but have worked my way into the office and am now the GM. When I was 21 I would have never thought to be this far at my age (29).


----------



## twomode

Owner/operator Nationwide Transmission in Fayetteville NC. I've been in auto repair my entire career now up to about 35 yrs. Started at the pump island. Never veered to far off the track. What a ride! Take a look if you like.

www.nationwidetranny.com BTW, I'm not the pretty one.


----------



## JWF

i do mechanical drafting work for a company designing coal chutes and conveyors for powerplants


----------



## SGTRick1775

Field Service Rep for a government defense contractor. Repair/maintain electro-optic weapon/Surveillance systems


----------



## Tucker

I'm a graphic artist/photographer...nearly going to retire...thinking of retiring but can't -- work keeps coming in...

:smt083


----------



## VasSigmeister

Right now im a full time student, over the summer I will probably do tree work... Taking them down and stuff... Not sure yet though


----------



## cougartex

Retired!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :smt038


----------



## yzfrider

Dental sales.


----------



## tc15

Heavy equipment operator.Mostly crane and excavaters.Been building bridges last 29 years.


----------



## Specialed

Worked in the Tooling industry for 13 years and got laid off now I'm in collage full time.


----------



## archull

I am an architect which is a shitty job to have right now in our economy. The first thing to stop is construction when the economy is down the shitter. 


I have never not had a job and I have never been fired or laid off..........

that is until this year. Things have been so bad I have been laid off twice this year. There isn't enough work to keep these firms up and running anymore. I know alot of good guys without work right now (including myself). 

I think its time to get into another field, lol


----------



## Frank45

*What's your job?*

I've been pretty lucky, in 1979 at age 29, I was able to weasel a machinist apprenteship. For the past 20years or so I've been working at the same company as a millwright/machinist. I work on printing machines and resurect 100 year old engraving presses to the 21st century. It's interesting, but that old cast iron gets heavy.


----------



## bruce333

bump


----------



## Rogelk

U.S. Coast Guard 4 yrs.
Merchant Marine(DOD contract) -4 yrs
PrecisionCNC Operator- Avionics and Medical Devices-13 yrs
Field Operations (mechanical)-11 yrs (current)
....looking for a change again.


----------



## redpenguin01

Currently a full-time student going in for biochemistry at the University of Minnesota. Not really a 'career' as of yet, but I hope one day I go on into medical school to become a physician. We will see though. :mrgreen:


----------



## Gunners_Mate

did remodeling, pressure washing and window cleaning since I was 8 til I graduated high school, went from below the bottom to supervisory positions in junior high. 

joined the navy after school, and am currently stationed at a command where it is my job to be the first line of defense against terrorist attacks on things that have specific dollar value, or are mission critical, that go into or out of the bays of what ever country I happen to be in. 

Besides that, I am I gunner's mate, it's my job to maintain all the weapons and keep them operational. as an armorer I'm also qualified to replace certain parts and have a little more fun than most the guys. I also usually see a little more gun time than most at the range. any left over ammo after qualifications goes to me and my gm buddies, since we run the show. 

It's a pretty sweet gig. we get back inconus and I intend to get sent to expeditionary marksmanship school, where I'll get sniper training. dunno if I'm staying in the navy or not, there's a gunsmithing college in PA I'm pretty interested in, and some form of LE has always interested me, but in the mean time I'm getting all i can out of it.


----------



## CollinsGTO

i currently do valet parking. i work several lots around the metro atlanta area here in GA. i also do mechanic work on the side here and there.


----------



## Hunter08

Bank Branch Manager..


----------



## Hiram25

I started work at 14 general arrands at a 5&10, they could not pay me so I got paid in anything I wanted from the store.
At 16 worked in a Sub Shop, then McDonalds.
Got interested in printing in High School, apprentice printer for 1 year.
U.S.Air Force advised they could save me a year of the 6 year apprenticeship so I joined up for 4 years.
U.S.Air Force decided I would make a better Police Officer than a printer and I became Security Police Officer for 4 years.
After discharge from USAF I worked at a printing establishment for 6 months waiting for my Delaware State Police Class to start. Was a Delaware State Trooper for 14.2 years until struck by lightning. After 26 months of physical therapy I got a job as a Security Officer at DuPont and worked my way up to Site Security Resource (Security Manager) at their oldest and largest Research Facility, worked 22 + years with DuPont and retired in August, 2009.
Now I fish, read and shoot along with my "Honey Do's".


----------



## kevinsmith1

At 18 I started selling cars in charlotte, NC. Currently I am 31 and I'm a sales manager at a Nissan Dealership in east TN.


----------



## kg333

Hiram25 said:


> Was a Delaware State Trooper for 14.2 years until struck by lightning. After 26 months of physical therapy...


Whoa...not to hijack the thread too much, but that's a story I'd be interested in hearing more of. How'd it happen? :watching:

KG


----------



## riggergreg

*"Aerodynamic Decelerator Technician"*

I'm a parachute rigger. Assemble, pack, and maintain parachute systems for pilots and skydivers


----------



## cmaki413

I'm a full-time student at Winona State University, studying Marketing and Political Science. Who knows what kind of job that will lead to, but hopefully something decent. And agreed, it would be interesting to hear about the lightning strike incident.


----------



## Growler67

Air Traffic Controller.


----------



## jwkimber45

jwkimber45 said:


> Construction Superintendant
> I also own a decoy carving shop & a hunting & retriever training supply business.


Wow, I find my way back to HGF.net after being awol for a couple years and this thread is still alive !!! LOL

Its been awhile, I still recognize a few names. I'm sure most of you have long forgot about me. Anyway, left the construction biz, I train retrievers and carve full time.


----------



## Todd

jwkimber45 said:


> Its been awhile, I still recognize a few names. I'm sure most of you have long forgot about me. .


JW who?? :smt033


----------



## ElMar

Shop teacher. :smt023


----------



## Freedom

Information Technology


----------

